# Expat Bars in TJ and Rosarito



## Roam (Sep 11, 2011)

Can anyone suggest any neighborhood bars, coffee shops or cantinas where expats hang out?

Thanks.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

You'll have more success finding expats in Rosarito than TJ. Most of the expats living in TJ are in a lower socioeconomic situation than those in Rosarito or farther south. The expats in TJ tend to stay sequestered in their area due to lack of Spanish and income as most are on some form of government assistance and don't own a car. You'll find more Mexicans at these places in TJ due to the above. As most on these forums are not in the Baja area and/or married and age 60 plus, you might check other forums specific to Baja.


----------



## Roam (Sep 11, 2011)

Can you suggest any forums more specific to Tijuana/Rosarito? I've been searching all over the place and this is the best one I have found. Thanks.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Roam said:


> Can you suggest any forums more specific to Tijuana/Rosarito? I've been searching all over the place and this is the best one I have found. Thanks.


tijuanablog.com

Don't know any specifically for Rosarito. You should be able to find some forums by searching "baja&forums" but most people on the boards are south of Rosarito. People in Rosarito don't usually drive to TJ for entertainment and people in TJ don't usually drive to Rosarito for entertainment so you won't find a mix of people from either place at one location.
I found different forums and boards by doing websearches. Also you'll find the people on the tijuanablog.com are different from people on this forum; just read some of the postings and you'll discover that.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

maryellen1952 said:


> tijuanablog.com
> 
> Don't know any specifically for Rosarito. You should be able to find some forums by searching "baja&forums" but most people on the boards are south of Rosarito. People in Rosarito don't usually drive to TJ for entertainment and people in TJ don't usually drive to Rosarito for entertainment so you won't find a mix of people from either place at one location.
> I found different forums and boards by doing websearches. Also you'll find the people on the tijuanablog.com are different from people on this forum; just read some of the postings and you'll discover that.


Also I've come to the conclusion after living in TJ for 10 months and now moving to Rosarito that there are not a lot of age 40 to 60 singles in either place so you might have to start your own group. 
You don't mention which place your are located so you need to concentrate on that area as there is a 30 mile distance between both.


----------



## Roam (Sep 11, 2011)

Actually, I haven't decided to live in TJ or Rosarito yet. I won't be arriving until the middle of October. I've been to TJ many times, but never to Rosarito. I just hoped to find a hangout to meet other expat locals. I've lived in several cities and even villages overseas and never had a problem finding a few expat hangouts. I checked out tijuanablog and the postings were pretty dated and the blog generally not very active.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have a dog in this hunt but strongly suggest that if you do get to point of specifics that it be via PM's as the last thing I would want is to frequent someplace where publicly identified as an expat hangout.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Roam said:


> Actually, I haven't decided to live in TJ or Rosarito yet. I won't be arriving until the middle of October. I've been to TJ many times, but never to Rosarito. I just hoped to find a hangout to meet other expat locals. I've lived in several cities and even villages overseas and never had a problem finding a few expat hangouts. I checked out tijuanablog and the postings were pretty dated and the blog generally not very active.


As I mentioned, you will discover that the Rosarito area is populated with more age 70 plus and most gettogethers are that same age crowd. I was told that many of the expats living in these areas are on-the-wagon meaning they don't frequent bars. I suggest you visit Rosarito first as you will find a distinct difference in the city, inhabitants AND the air. TJ has horrible air pollution so if you don't live near the beach you will not find it enjoyable living in a place where there is a constant film of pollutants on everything where you live. And TJ has a much higher stress level due to the border proximity and also a much higher crime level as many deportees remain in TJ when they are dumped by U.S. immigration; the two dumping points are TJ and Juarez so that speaks for itself as to the type of people.


----------



## Roam (Sep 11, 2011)

*No bars, I guess.*

Well, I can always hang out at Adelitas.


----------



## Mr Wahoo (Jan 9, 2012)

*bars*



Roam said:


> Well, I can always hang out at Adelitas.


We go to splash or la fonda, which are both in the la mision area, just south of puerto nuevo. We prefer splash, lots of expats. Hope this helps.:eyebrows:


----------

